# Can anyone ID this Look lugged frame?



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

I am considering this frame but I'm not too familiar with older Look frames. So I am hoping some of the experts here can help me identify the bike frame as well as let me know if it's an authentic Look frame. It looks really clean but the decals don't look like any I've seen before or could find in my searches on the net.

Also, what would be a reasonable price for the frames. He's asking about $200. But like I said, I know nothing about old steel frames.

Thanks in advance for your help!
Gary


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's a lugged frame with LOOK decals..those decals are modern. Steel LOOKs had square, blocked LOOK logos

There were a couple of lugged LOOKs but they didn't have that paint/decal design....

I doubt it's authentic...


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Dave!

I was thinking the same thing about the decals. They look like the ones on my 555 more than the older KG Look models that this guy claims it to be. I asked him if it was repainted but he didn't answer that question when he replied.

Red flag alert!! lol! I'll pass on this one!

Thanks again!
Gary


----------

